# Snapping turtles gone mad!!



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The last few days have been nuts with snapping turtles. I got this guy today while catfishing on Escambia river. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMRsipN48Qo


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

This guy was by far the biggest turtle I have ever laid my hands on and I have caught several over 100lbs. This guy we guesstimated to go nearly 200lbs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN2qwLcfWqI


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love me some turtles!!! Sure wish I could find a baby gator to grow!!! No telling how many I have saved in my life (all kinds)!!!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

two words.... turtle soup....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

WW2 said:


> two words.... turtle soup....


Protected in Florida..


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Swimming in cloudy water*

That's part of the reason I don't like swimming in cloudy water. Who cares about teeth when they have jaws like that?


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

I found one on Navarre beach this morning. I guess he got washed out with the flooding. Anyway he got released back into the wild in a freshwater stream. The GF was so proud of me. Saving turtles.


----------

